# What do i do next?



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

well, i just got my new XD-9 Service, and i have been shooting. however, whats the next thing i need to do for the gun or with the gun? find a nice holster, just keep shooting, or what?

looking for some tips...
thanks
ryan


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Have you taken any classes? NRA's Basic Pistol Course or one of the Personal Protection classes are a couple you could take. http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/find.asp

Joined the NRA or Georgia Carry?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

In addition to the classes Bruce mentioned, cleaning your pistol would be appropriate.

What is your application, target, home defense concealed carry or? :watching:


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

no, i havent taken any classes. its hard to being a senior in my last semester at school, and where i am at school, i doubt there are any ranges even. i am going to get my CCW permit while i am home for X-Mas, is that the same as Georgia Carry?



bruce333 said:


> Have you taken any classes? NRA's Basic Pistol Course or one of the Personal Protection classes are a couple you could take. http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/find.asp
> 
> Joined the NRA or Georgia Carry?


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i bought a cleaning kit for it and have had the pistol apart, but i havent actually cleaned it yet because i have only put about 60 rds through it.

by application i assume you mean the reason for having my XD? if so, most of it is target shooting, but also to have it in the event that im going to need it for self defense.



TOF said:


> In addition to the classes Bruce mentioned, cleaning your pistol would be appropriate.
> 
> What is your application, target, home defense concealed carry or? :watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you didn't clean it prior to putting 60 rounds downrange then now would be a good time IMHO.

Some allow their guns to develop layers of moss before cleaning. I am not one of them. I clean all new aquisitions prior to firing. That is how I know there is not a big glob of grease in the wrong place or any of the metal chips that find their way into things in a metal working factory environment.

If you plan to shoot again soon, 60 rounds fired does not require cleaning. If however, as happens in many cases, you put the gun away and don't go again for a period of time you may find your new toy has formed a layer of rust. This is not to mean your XD is rust prone. This is given as general purpose advise.

I clean my guns within a week of using whether I plan to go again soon or not. This accomodates the possibility I might not use it soon and allows me to look for problems I do not want to find at my next outing.

Enjoy your new hobby and treat your toys nice by cleaning occasionaly.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Join the NRA! :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

xd9atl said:


> i am going to get my CCW permit while i am home for X-Mas, is that the same as Georgia Carry?


No, Georgia Carry is a gun rights group.

AFAIK there is no training requirement in Gerogia for a carry permit. So getting that isn't a substitute for taking a class. I can certainly understand not being able to in your current situation.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> well, i just got my new XD-9 Service, and i have been shooting. however, whats the next thing i need to do for the gun or with the gun? find a nice holster, just keep shooting, or what?
> 
> looking for some tips...
> thanks
> ryan


One of the most important things to consider once you have made a choice of handgun is how to develop competence and confidence in it's use. As a soon to be NRA Basic Pistol Instructor, I certainly endorse this type of training. Another thing worth your consideration is to participate in competitive shooting with events sponsored by IDPA or USPSA. Beginners are welcome and you will get lots of help in your shooting. These events are what helped me improve my competence and confidence in my pistol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> If you didn't clean it prior to putting 60 rounds downrange then now would be a good time IMHO.
> 
> Some allow their guns to develop layers of moss before cleaning. I am not one of them. I clean all new aquisitions prior to firing. That is how I know there is not a big glob of grease in the wrong place or any of the metal chips that find their way into things in a metal working factory environment.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya there TOF. I have to break down and clean every new pistol that I get. I want to be sure there isn't any surprises waiting for me in there. It more a piece of mind thing to know that there isn't any unwanted stuff in there and the gun is lubed well. If I'm buying a used gun then I like doing it more to check springs and things making sure I wont have any problems I wont expect:smt023


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i will probably shoot again this week actually, and then i will clean it well. 
thanks for the tips



TOF said:


> If you didn't clean it prior to putting 60 rounds downrange then now would be a good time IMHO.
> 
> Some allow their guns to develop layers of moss before cleaning. I am not one of them. I clean all new aquisitions prior to firing. That is how I know there is not a big glob of grease in the wrong place or any of the metal chips that find their way into things in a metal working factory environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

ill break it down next time i use it then



DevilsJohnson said:


> I'm with ya there TOF. I have to break down and clean every new pistol that I get. I want to be sure there isn't any surprises waiting for me in there. It more a piece of mind thing to know that there isn't any unwanted stuff in there and the gun is lubed well. If I'm buying a used gun then I like doing it more to check springs and things making sure I wont have any problems I wont expect:smt023


*
Bruce333 and Kev74* i will certainly look into both of those. thanks for the advice


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

All good suggestions.
Clean it (esp. if you didn't when new), shoot it, take a class when you can, dry fire a bunch to help "break it in" and develop good trigger control without developing a flinch, try idpa (i've been to the atlanta idpa club once in conyers and was very impressed plus idpa folks are always helpful to new shooters too).

I would like to add a little reading to your list (because i know senior year there is not enough nonfictional reading)...
In the gravest extreme by massad ayoob
surgical speed shooting by andy sanford
http://www.corneredcat.com/ by kathy jackson
the "new to handguns" forum here


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

1) Clean it.
2) Lube it.
3) SHOOT it! Lots. Get familiar and comfortable with it. Put a few hundred rounds through it, 100 per week if you can afford it. Make it an extension of you. Dry-fire in the evening (after studying). Get very familiar with your trigger. You should be able to break the trigger with NO movement of the sights. (Cheap and easy practice)

Then:
Training classes.
Research.
Holsters (IWB for concealed carry).
etc.
etc.
2nd gun (22LR pistol for plinking/practice)
3rd gun (smaller carry gun)
4th... (target pistol)

LOL

JeffWard


----------

